# Aaargh GX 24 not responding to cutting setup



## KanTongGurL (Jul 20, 2008)

I've had my cutter for nearly 2 years, bought it brand new...its having problems now with not responding when I go cutting set up then properties, get from machine..click ok ... then it doesnt respond...screen goes all blank - its driving me 

I've uninstalled and reinstalled it ... tried using different usb connections ... and still no luck 

Has anyone else had this problem? If so, how did you fix yours .. pleaaaasse help

K


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

kantonggurl,

did you happen to change operating systems or upgrade a microsoft service pack?
you might want to check with roland for driver updates and/or patches.

i know you said it was working for the last 2 years but that's all i can think of...

did you try to setup the gx-24 to another computer so ou can rule out a faulty usb firewire cable?

good luck,


----------



## KanTongGurL (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Andy,

Connected cutter to my laptop which worked perfectly fine ... about 3weeks ago I upgraded microsoft service pack, its weird coz the cutter reads intermittantly (sp?) on my work pc..I just updated roland drivers so will see if that works ... fingers crossed!

Cheers Andy


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

KanTongGurL said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Connected cutter to my laptop which worked perfectly fine ... about 3weeks ago I upgraded microsoft service pack, its weird coz the cutter reads intermittantly (sp?) on my work pc..I just updated roland drivers so will see if that works ... fingers crossed!
> 
> Cheers Andy


hi kantonggurl,

i have had my fingers crossed for you... any luck?
just to let you know i was thinking about you.

cheers back...


----------



## KanTongGurL (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Andy .. aawww thanks for thinking about me and the cutter 

hhhmmm was going to reply yesterday and tell you that YAAAAY IT WORKED with updating roland drive;but thought i'd wait another day, sure if enough turned it on again and its still happening intermittantly :S, now im thinking it has something to do with maybe my upgrading the microsoft service pack...will let you know how I get on  

K


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

KanTongGurL said:


> Hi Andy .. aawww thanks for thinking about me and the cutter
> 
> hhhmmm was going to reply yesterday and tell you that YAAAAY IT WORKED with updating roland drive;but thought i'd wait another day, sure if enough turned it on again and its still happening intermittantly :S, now im thinking it has something to do with maybe my upgrading the microsoft service pack...will let you know how I get on
> 
> K


hi kenzii,

junky. i wished it was that easy to solve for you.

i was hoping i could actually help someone out and pay back to the community b/c i have learned so much here.

take care, good luck and i maybe i will post w/ you in future threads...


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

hi everyone is multi rip software a must for gx24 plotter to cut out heat transfers?
i am new to plotting and havent opened box yet. lol


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

FAT DADDY said:


> hi everyone is multi rip software a must for gx24 plotter to cut out heat transfers?
> i am new to plotting and havent opened box yet. lol


hi d,

not sure what multi rip software is but your roland comes with roland custstudio software.

so, yes i think you do need it.
i cut rolls of vinyl and use adobe illustrator cs4 and i have a cutstudio plugin to translate my designs into something the cutter can read to cut.

i think with your roland cutter you get a free membership to cadworx live a web based rip software.
you design things on line at cadworx and download it to their own rip software to cut on your ro gx24.

take it easy and good luck,
i think you will have fun with it!!!!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

rip software is for printing out separation films on a postscript printer, so no you don't need it to cut on gx-24. if you're using a pc you can use the full version cut studio software which comes with the cutter, or use the plug-in through illustrator.


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for the help tiger24 and miktoxic
i look forward to posting how it went 
thanks


----------



## ktcopshop560 (Apr 4, 2017)

i am having the same issue. My computer out of nowhere stopped responding to roland GX-24. I have tried several different wires usb, and even bought the serial to usb. I've talked to roland tech support several times and they still have not rectified my issue. My machine has been down for 5 days now affecting my work. I have two seperate machines and neither of them are connecting. i also have tried two different lap tops as well. still not connecting.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

ktcopshop560 said:


> i am having the same issue. My computer out of nowhere stopped responding to roland GX-24. I have tried several different wires usb, and even bought the serial to usb. I've talked to roland tech support several times and they still have not rectified my issue. My machine has been down for 5 days now affecting my work. I have two seperate machines and neither of them are connecting. i also have tried two different lap tops as well. still not connecting.




Have you tried doing a repair installation of the driver? That is what I've had to do multiple times when I open cut studio and my GS-24 doesn't show up on the list of machines despite being on and plugged into my computer. 

All you do to do this is open the setup.exe of the driver installation file and there will eventually be an option at the beginning of setup to "repair" "install" "uninstall". 

Irritating but worked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

